# If you could pick one place...?



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

If you could pick one place as the ultimate warm weather, sportsmans place to live where would it be. Purely a hypothetical question as it's tough to beat the opportunities here in OH, and I doubt I'm moving, but... if you were going to move somewhere warmer to offer year-round fishing where would it be? Good turkey and deer hunting would be a bonus. Kentucky anyone?


----------



## Buckeyefisher7 (Mar 1, 2011)

Florida!!!!!


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Southern Florida on the Gulf coast for me. I'd have to travel to get to good hunting, but that's okay.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Southern Texas/Mexico
the bass are big but the deer are small

Upstate NY/St Lawrence Area
great fishery and i could only imagine the ice fishing possibilities


----------



## jugmaster (Mar 7, 2010)

grand isle louisiana.great fishing,and hunting within an hour drive.


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

I would second the vote for south Texas,either around Falcon Lake,or Amistad.Both areas offer incredible bass fishing,as well as great turkey,deer,and dove hunting.The only drawback,and it's huge would be the Mexican drug cartels waging war down there,very many innocent people are being murdered,or injured down there at present.I have a good buddy that lives in Del Rio,and he tells me there's been several shootings there just about every day.I know a lot of the major bass circuits aren't fishing either lake this year due to the problems going on.So with that said,I would probably move close to the area the most recent Bass Classic was just held,the Louisiana Delta area,I would prefer right around Venice.


----------



## CatchNrelease (Mar 20, 2011)

Outdoor life did an article about this exact subject. Mountain Home Arkansas came in at #1
Here's a link to it http://www.outdoorlife.com/photos/gallery/photos/2008/03/paradise-found?photo=2#node-1000019027


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

A house on Santee Cooper in SC, that would do.


Although I wouldn't mind a place in Sao Paulo Brazil, mostly for the weather. Peacock bass fishing could be interesting.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

A fishin' shack on Pickwick Lake, Tn,. with my boat at a dock out back!


----------



## flounder (May 15, 2004)

Florida Keys, no doubt in my mind.


----------



## Shut up_N_Fish (Feb 12, 2005)

Gotta' agree with Flounder... The Florida Keys, hands down..
To be more specific 'Marathon'

Ed


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

Think I'd have trouble finding a job in the keys...Arkansas looks pretty nice. Good weather. Economy is probably questionable.


----------



## SGPitman (Apr 23, 2008)

Wyoming. I know its not warm all year round but the hunting and fishing here is unbelievable. I didn't think I would like it this much but man. The people out here are friendly, There is no crime, Lots of space, and tons of public access for hunting and fishing.
I've been to texas a few times and that's the last place ide ever want to live. Ide love to visit Florida and do some fishing but I don't think ide ever want to live there.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Reelfoot lake TN. Huge crappie bluegill bass mushrooms deer turkey Not to mention plenty of wildlife to watch and still somewhat of a change of seasons. Did I mention duck hunting wild pigs and huge crappie ?


----------



## smallieguy (Apr 7, 2004)

Not to warm but not to cold either. Cookeville TN.
Its half way between Pickwick and Dale Hollow.


----------



## downtime8763 (Jun 22, 2008)

Norris Lake,Tenn. Warm enough for me and my wife in the winter,great in the summer. The only thing warmer is most for the people on it!


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Bryson City North Carolina, there you get all the beauty of the smokey mountains without the mess of awfull places like gatlinburg. A dozen world class trout streams nearby.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

west Florida pan handle for me(maybe even Gulf shores Alabama/Orange Beach)....good piers..... close to some world class offshore fishing....and close to some good hunting too  .... Liked the Keys....but not sure I would want to live there


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

oldstinkyguy said:


> Bryson City North Carolina, there you get all the beauty of the smokey mountains without the mess of awfull places like gatlinburg. A dozen world class trout streams nearby.


x2 !!

Fontana Lake is gorgeous and has good population of both walleye and trout.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Ely Minnesota! Ok so it maybe the winters would not be as warm as Florida winters but you would just have to ice fish.


----------



## Big Dev (May 14, 2009)

For Me Either Islemorada, Florida Or Montego Bay, Jamaica.


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

My beautiful home state of NC. Anywhere around Lake Norman (near Charlotte and mountains), Sharron Harris Res., Jordan Lake (both near Raleigh), Kerr Lake (near Henderson).

I can't wait to move back. My wife dragged me to Ohio kickin' and screamin' the whole way!!


----------

